# Offices Held...



## TCShelton (Aug 17, 2009)

For statistic's sake, what offices do you all hold?


----------



## A7V (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine is pro tem but I voted anyway.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 17, 2009)

Sr. Steward


----------



## JTM (Aug 17, 2009)

JD and MoC


----------



## owls84 (Aug 17, 2009)

Senior Steward 08 at 148
Lodge Couselor 08 & 09 at 1410
Secretary, Pro Tiem 09 at 148

By the way I am a big dummy. I saw Offices *Held *and I thought past tense then I read the question and it it current offices. So I added to the Senior Steward statistics. I thank you.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 17, 2009)

Past Master 148 & Chaplain Covington 188


----------



## rhitland (Aug 17, 2009)

man I love mayonaise


----------



## Sirius (Aug 17, 2009)

what tha???


----------



## rhitland (Aug 19, 2009)

that was my attempt to hijack Tom's thread so Josh would stop crying and gaveling about his threads always being hijaked!! LOL  My favorite spot was the steward which I was the Jr. and then went to Jr Deacon and then Senior Deacon leaping froggin to my current office of Sr Warden.


----------



## JEbeling (Aug 19, 2009)

Egg sandwitch with a lot of mayo on white bread.. !


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 19, 2009)

Junior Deacon here.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 19, 2009)

Past Master and present District Instructor


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 19, 2009)

Past Master and Chaplain


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 21, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> Egg sandwitch with a lot of mayo on white bread.. !



And bacon


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 21, 2009)

HKTidwell said:


> And bacon



and more bacon with a slice of tomato.


----------



## nick1368 (Aug 29, 2009)

Currently SW for Nederland Lodge 1368 and TIM for Port Neches Council #413


----------



## Anson575 (Sep 9, 2009)

Currently Wm of Anson Lodge 575 (3rd time) and DDGM of the 75th District.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 9, 2009)

quick snack..ketchup between two slices of bread and microwaved for 30 seconds.hmmmmmmm...yummy


----------



## rhitland (Nov 23, 2009)

dude what the heck.. ! warm ketchup sandwich.. ? You are totally weird.. ! At this rate you will have been JW and JD only.. ! and that will be the end of your career.. ! Pitch a tent freak show.. !


----------



## Bro Mike (Nov 23, 2009)

MoC of Round Rock 227.


----------



## eagle1966 (Nov 24, 2009)

chaplin and past master clyde lodge 1056


----------



## Bigmel (Nov 24, 2009)

I am the Secretary in Blue Lodge and Treasuer for Commandery


----------



## ddreader (Nov 24, 2009)

junior warden league city #1053 ---------  junior deacon ( knights of saint Andrew) Galveston valley Scottish rite


----------



## Bro_Vick (Dec 3, 2009)

I did hold a Deacon slot, but lost it when I deployed, doubt I will get back into the line up anytime soon.

-Bro Vick


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 29, 2010)

senior deacon.


----------



## Kiltedmapleleaf (Dec 2, 2010)

SW for the next 10 months


----------



## coachn (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm saddened to see that the office of "Musician" is not offered as an option on this poll.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 5, 2010)

don't forget the dishes.  Personally, I despise _good_ stewards.  They dirty way to many dishes with all that mayo!


----------

